# [BOOTCAMP] MacOS Big Sur - Install Windows 10 (Mac Intel)



## iGreg31 (14 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir,

1/ Quelqu'un à installé Windows 10 vers Bootcamp depuis la mise à jour MacOS Big Sur des retours ?
2/ Ça l'air d'être le bordel maintenant faut-il faire une Clef Bootable de Windows 10 sur un PC Windows ou la faire depuis MacOS Big Sur ?
3/ Sur Youtube un gars utilise le logiciel Unetbootin Mac pour créer un ISO Windows 10 compatible Boot Camp pour pouvoir installé Windows, je sais pas si ça marche sur MacOS Big Sur car il est sur Catalina , je pense.
4/J'ai vue sur ce forum que certain utilisait le logiciel Boot Camp ISO Converter , je sais pas si ça marche avec MacOS Big sur

J'ai besoin de Windows pour un logiciel spécifique qui est pas codé sur Mac ça m'embête bien pas le choix, je tiens pas à utilisé Parallels ou Vmware car j'ai besoin d'utilisé Windows physiquement et non virtuellement car ce logiciel prend énormément de ressource système.

Merci pour votre aide
Bonne soirée


----------



## ericse (15 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Vérifie quand même s'il est sur la liste de compatibilité de Crossover : https://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/


----------



## iGreg31 (15 Décembre 2020)

Merci quand même c'est un logiciel Maison une application codé sur Windows pour un Appareil de Bioresonace , j'essayerais d'installer Windows 10 apparemment il ya pas vraiment de retour d'expérience sur l'installation de Windows 10 vers Bootcamp depuis MacOs Big Sur


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2020)

iGreg31 a dit:


> j'essayerais d'installer Windows 10 apparemment il ya pas vraiment de retour d'expérience sur l'installation de Windows 10 vers Bootcamp depuis MacOs Big Sur


Personne n'est devin, mais il y a un début qui est de mentionner quel est le modèle exact que l'on possède. Depuis 2012, c'est à dire depuis la disparition du SuperDrive dans les Mac, la fenêtre d'Assistant Boot Camp propose d'utiliser un fichier .iso de Windows 10.

Ca c'est une bonne chose, mais, mais, que propose exactement le contenu de la fenêtre d'Assistant Boot Camp ?
1) l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso pour créer une clé USB d'installation avec le téléchargement des pilotes/drivers ?
2) l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, le téléchargement des pilotes/drivers sans utiliser une clé USB ?

Dans le cas de 2) c'est ce propose Assistant Boot Camp depuis 2015. Dans ce cas de figure, le fichier .iso et le téléchargement des pilotes/drivers seront stockés dans un espace virtuel qui sera supprimé une fois Windows installé.

Comme tu peux le constater, n'étant pas devin, je vais te répondre quoi ? Parce que tu peux oublier tes bidouilles !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Décembre 2020)

J'ai testé Windows 10 sur Big Sur via Boot camp (même disque utilisé). Aucun problème, il te faut juste l'iso de Windows. Ensuite, tu lances Boot Camp et tu te laisses guider.


----------



## iGreg31 (15 Décembre 2020)

Merci du retour je connais la procédure Bootcamp j’ai déjà installé Windows sur un Mac mais vue le post épinglé dans le forum, certaine personne n’arrive pas à l’installer sur des machines récentes ou machines anciennes avec des OS Récents c’est pour ça que je demandais car à l’époque je l’avais déjà installé sur un iMac 21 pouces de 2007 , Macbook Pro Unibody 15 pouces 2008 et un iMac 27 Fin 2013 maintenant je suis sur un MacBook Pro 16 Pouces 2019.Je vais essayé comme j’avais fait avant si ça marche pas, je tenterais ce que disent les autres au dessus avec Boot Camp ISO Converter ou Unetbootin car apparemment c’est le bordel avec l’iso de Windows 10 avec la copie de fichier install.wim sur PC et install.esd sur Mac , les fichiers diffèrent suivant ou on le télécharge sur PC Windows ou un Mac

tu l’a installé sur quel machine @ecatomb ?

Bonne Journée
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Décembre 2020)

Installé sur un mac mini 2018
Mais sur les machines de cette année avec proc M1 cela ne devrait pas marcher


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2020)

iGreg31 a dit:


> je suis sur un MacBook Pro 16 Pouces 2019.


Tu n'auras aucun problème comme je le mentionne dans mon autre réponse. Tu n'as besoin de rien du tout, même pas de clé USB, alors pourquoi vouloir faire autrement ?


iGreg31 a dit:


> je vais essayé comme j’avais fait avant si ça marche pas, je tenterais ce que disent les autres au dessus avec Boot Camp ISO Converter ou Unetbootin car apparemment c’est le bordel avec l’iso de Windows 10 avec la copie de fichier install.wim sur PC et install.esd sur Mac , les fichiers diffèrent suivant ou on le télécharge sur PC Windows ou un Mac


Je vais être radical, mais il faut arrêter toutes ces conneries que l'on peut lire partout ! Assistant Boot Camp à un protocole bien précis et basta. Tu as un processeur Intel, alors tu suis ce que propose Assistant Boot Camp.

Tu as lu les 2 messages que j'ai épinglé en tête de cette section ? Il y a celui-ci pour un cas très particulier... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...et uniquement que s'il y a bien l'affichage de la copie écran que je mentionne. Sinon, il n'y aucun bidouillage à faire.


----------



## iGreg31 (15 Décembre 2020)

Ok oui ta raison je me prend la tête, je vais faire comme d’habitude  Merci de ton aide je ferai un retour


----------



## ilams (6 Mars 2021)

Bonsoir.

Je viens d'installer Windows 10 via Bootcamp sur un Macbook Pro sous Big Sur. Problème : le trackpad et le clavier du mac ne marchent pas sous Windows. J'ai fait toutes les mises à jour Apple. Une solution SVP ?

@ecatomb Tu as juste suivi la démarche et tout a fonctionné ?

Merci beaucoup et très bonne soirée !

Ismail


----------



## Qwaseur (16 Avril 2021)

Je me permets de répondre directement dans ce topic plutôt qu'en ouvrir un autre spécifique 

J'ai enfin pu remplacer ma tour actuelle par un iMac 5K de 2020 et malheureusement pour les besoins d'un jeu (Star Wars The Old Republic), ma seule solution, le temps que Codeweaver corrige le bug avec les CPU Intel, était un dualboot Windows.

Comme le rappel assez souvent @Locke si tu suis l'assistant Bootcamp et utilise la bonne image ISO, aucun problème. Concernant cette dernière il est bien indiqué par Apple (https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468) d'aller la récupérer sur le site officiel de Microsoft ici même : https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10

Aujourd'hui Windows tourne comme un charme, mais je n'ai cependant pas la disposition de clavier "Français (Apple)" malgré une réinstallation complète des pilotes Bootcamp ou même en ayant testé différentes méthodes trouvées ici ou ailleurs. Alors si jamais quelqu'un aurait une solution je ne dis pas non !  C'est quand même plus agréable de ne plus se demander quelle touche correspond à quoi.


----------



## Locke (16 Avril 2021)

Qwaseur a dit:


> Aujourd'hui Windows tourne comme un charme, mais je n'ai cependant pas la disposition de clavier "Français (Apple)" malgré une réinstallation complète des pilotes Bootcamp ou même en ayant testé différentes méthodes trouvées ici ou ailleurs. Alors si jamais quelqu'un aurait une solution je ne dis pas non !  C'est quand même plus agréable de ne plus se demander quelle touche correspond à quoi.


Eh bien, tu n'as pas tout lu et pas dans le bon message, lis donc cette réponse        #2      .


----------



## Qwaseur (16 Avril 2021)

J'imagine que tu veux parler de cette partie du message en question ?


> Comme j'aime bien peaufiner les choses, bien souvent il arrive qu'il y ait un problème de clavier, j'entends par là que la touche @ est inaccessible ainsi que d'autres caractères. La faute en revient au type de clavier installé par Windows, pour résoudre le problème il suffit d'aller dans Paramètres/Langues, un clic sur Options, d'ajouter le clavier Françai_s (Apple)_ et le problème est tout bêtement résolu, on peut donc supprimer le clavier Français _(Azerty)_ sans remords.



Si c'est bien ça, dans ce cas je m'excuse, c'est moi qui ai manqué de précision dans mon message précédent  Car c'est bien là que j'ai été directement après l'installation des pilotes BootCamp. Le problème, c'est que dans la liste de choix je n'ai pas du tout "Français (Apple)" et quand je fais une recherche dans le dossier C:\Windows je vois biens les différents fichiers .DDL (FrenchA.dll pour nous) liés aux claviers Apple de déposés. Mais c'est comme si Windows les ignorait...


----------



## Locke (17 Avril 2021)

Qwaseur a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que dans la liste de choix je n'ai pas du tout "Français (Apple)"


Tu t'y prends mal, car l'option que je mentionne existe bien.


Qwaseur a dit:


> et quand je fais une recherche dans le dossier C:\Windows je vois biens les différents fichiers .DDL (FrenchA.dll pour nous) liés aux claviers Apple de déposés. Mais c'est comme si Windows les ignorait...


Honnêtement on s'en fout, il faut impérativement passer par ce que je mentionne dans ces 2 copies écran...






...ce n'est que lorsqu'on fait un clic sur Options que l'on pourra choisir le clavier Français (Apple).


----------



## Qwaseur (17 Avril 2021)

Je passais bien par ce que tu mentionnes dans tes deux captures d'écrans, je sais modifier la disposition de clavier sous Windows je te rassure  Donc soit il y a une subtilité que je ne vois pas et auquel cas, c'est moi qui n'aurai pas assez cherché. Soit l'installation des pilotes n'aurait pas installé cette disposition de clavier comme il se doit.

Je me suis permis de réaliser une vidéo directement afin que vous puissiez attester que je n'ai aucunement cette disposition dans ma liste : https://video.jmlp.fr/videos/watch/7e717f06-7705-4746-b879-e815978d61ec


----------



## Locke (18 Avril 2021)

Qwaseur a dit:


> Donc soit il y a une subtilité que je ne vois pas et auquel cas, c'est moi qui n'aurai pas assez cherché.


Il n'y a aucune subtilité, je viens de vérifier et...





...comme j'ai déjà activé le clavier French *(Apple)*, il est bien encore présent...





Par contre, tu ne dis rien de ton Mac, quelle version de macOS. Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?


----------



## Qwaseur (18 Avril 2021)

Oui toi on le voit bien dans la liste donc je ne comprends pas pourquoi je ne l'ai pas. Sachant que j'ai effectué une nouvelle installation de zéro, afin d'allouer une plus grande partition à BootCamp, mais je rencontre le même problème.

Concernant mon Mac je suis sous macOS Big Sur comme l'auteur du sujet, plus précisément en 11.2.3. Le clavier étant le MagicKeyboard avec pavé numérique. Voici une capture d'écran de la fenêtre :


----------



## Locke (19 Avril 2021)

Qwaseur a dit:


> Voici une capture d'écran de la fenêtre :


Ta copie écran m'a donné la puce à l'oreille, je viens de vérifier quelque chose et je vais faire un petit additif dans cette réponse        #2    , mais ça ne résoudra peut-être pas ton problème.


----------



## Qwaseur (19 Avril 2021)

Qu'est-ce qui t'a interpellé dans ma capture d'écran exactement ? 

D'accord, je vais attendre la modification de ta réponse et j'essayerais, on ne sait jamais. 

Merci en tout cas pour ton aide.


----------



## Locke (19 Avril 2021)

Qwaseur a dit:


> D'accord, je vais attendre la modification de ta réponse et j'essayerais, on ne sait jamais.


Petit complément de lecture en réponse        #316      , mais ça ne peut peut-être pas résoudre ton problème. Vois ce qu'il se passe en téléchargeant les pilotes/drivers de cette manière, ça n'affectera pas les pilotes déjà installés.


----------



## haro67 (20 Avril 2021)

Bonjour à tous.
J'essaye depuis hier d'installer windows sur mon Imac.
J'utilise bootcamp et l'image *Win10_20H2_v2_French_x64.iso *que j'ai téléchargée directement sur le site Microsoft.
Je laisse cette image sur le disque interne vu qu'elle fait plus de 4 Go et ne colle pas avec une usb en fat32.

Bootcamp me donne bien une nouvelle partition. Il vérifie l'image puis relance l'ordinateur. Il redémarre avec le "dong" caractéristique, puis reste bloqué sur un écran noir. Je suis obligé de faire un appuie long pour l’arrêter puis le redémarrer. 
J'ai vérifié en restant appuyé sur "alt" et je vois bien le choix entre les deux OS mais ca ne donne rien d'autre.

Quand je redémarre Bootcamp il me propose d'écraser la partition Windows.






*



*
J'ai changé mon HDD d'origine pour un SSD. Le disque flash de 24 Go je ne sais pas d'où il sort.
Merci d'avance pour une éventuelle solution.


----------



## ericse (20 Avril 2021)

haro67 a dit:


> J'ai changé mon HDD d'origine pour un SSD. Le disque flash de 24 Go je ne sais pas d'où il sort.


Bonjour,
Je pense que tu as remplacé le HDD par un SSD, mais que tu as laissé le petit SSD en barrette qui servait au Fusion Drive.
Il me semble que cette configuration de disques ne fonctionne pas avec Bootcamp.


----------



## haro67 (20 Avril 2021)

Évidemment fallait que je sois dans une config étrange. Pas moyen de le désactiver ?
Merci en tous cas pour la réponse.


----------



## ericse (20 Avril 2021)

haro67 a dit:


> Évidemment fallait que je sois dans une config étrange. Pas moyen de le désactiver ?


Réouvrir et retirer le SSD barrette, mais c'est possible qu'il soit derrière la carte mère, donc pas facile à atteindre.
Sinon chercher un tuto pour installer Windows sans Bootcamp, il y en a ici, je n'ai pas essayé.
Dernière solution, refaire un Fusion Drive entre les deux SSD, mais je ne conseille pas, tu n'as aucun gain en performance et tu augmentes le risque de panne.


----------



## Locke (20 Avril 2021)

haro67 a dit:


> J'ai changé mon HDD d'origine pour un SSD. Le disque flash de 24 Go je ne sais pas d'où il sort.
> Merci d'avance pour une éventuelle solution.


Comme en réponse        #22      , tu as laissé la barrette SSD de ton iMac que tu avais commandé avec l'option FusionDrive. Il te faudra impérativement retirer cette barrette SSD, car Assistant Boot Camp refusera de faire une installation de Windows en présence d'un autre disque dur USB, d'une barrette SSD ou de tout autre support USB !

Et non, on ne peut pas désactiver la barrette SSD, il faut la retirer.


----------



## haro67 (20 Avril 2021)

Je l'avais fait faire en boutique. La vitre est collée. Je pense que je vais m'y atteler moi même.
Merci à vous deux !


----------



## haro67 (20 Avril 2021)

Alors je cherche maintenant cette foutu barrette. Tous les tutos que je vois concernant le passage en SSD montrent juste l'échange du HDD. 
Re merci d'avance.


----------



## Locke (20 Avril 2021)

haro67 a dit:


> Alors je cherche maintenant cette foutu barrette. Tous les tutos que je vois concernant le passage en SSD montrent juste l'échange du HDD.
> Re merci d'avance.


Dans ce tutoriel... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/iMac_Intel_27"_Retina_5k_Display ...regarde à l'étape 58... https://fr.ifixit.com/Tutoriel/Remplacement+du+SSD+de+l'iMac+27-Inch+Retina+5K/30537 ...il faut retirer la carte mère, car la barrette SSD est au dos.


----------



## haro67 (20 Avril 2021)

Toi tu es mon idole pour la semaine ! Minimum ! 

PS: Au point où j'en suis je me demande si je vais pas changer le proc aussi !


----------



## Locke (20 Avril 2021)

haro67 a dit:


> PS: Au point où j'en suis je me demande si je vais pas changer le proc aussi !


Ben non, il est soudé sur la carte mère.


----------



## haro67 (20 Avril 2021)

C'est un bon argument merci.


----------

